# Looking for a Reputable Breeder this Time



## MayBTheresHope

Hello Everyone,

I am the very proud owner of one super sweet Havanese girl named Miley that turned a year old on Dec. 1st. Let me first just say that we absolutely love her to pieces. She is like a child to us. My husband was not sure about getting a dog when I brought up the subject, but after getting Miley, he completely changed his mind. It is almost disgusting the amount of coddling and pampering that he bestows upon her (and it is definitely reciprocated).  They truly love each other and I could not be more tickled.

Miley is great with the entire family, though (including my four year-old daughter and our two cats). She is so sweet and loving. We would like to adopt another Hav in the Spring or Summer. We are at work most of the day, and I hate that she is lonely during that time. 

Miley tries to play with the cats without much success and I think that she would be a wonderful sister to a new canine friend. My daughter has an interactive play puppy that Miley licks and snuffles whenever she hears it making noises. It just melts my heart.

The reason for my post is due to learning the hard way about not buying a puppy from a reputable breeder. I really did not know any better when we adopted Miley. I didn't know there were puppy brokers. The ad that I responded to on Ebay Classifieds stated that she was from a loving home where she was kept indoors and that two families had bred their dogs and were working together to find them loving homes.

She was up to date on her shot record, but I didn't know about health testing. My parents bred Jack Russells once and I thought that all home adoptions would be similar to that. They were taken to the vet for check ups, given their innoculations, socialized in our home and went to good families that visited us on our farm before we decided whether or not that we would let them go to those families. In the case of Miley, I was too trusting.

Miley came to us at 12 weeks with Giardia. It was terrible and took us nearly 4 months to get rid of. Those first days together were very stressful and expensive with vet bill after vet bill. Now she HATES our vet. Besides thatn that, Miley is slightly bowlegged, which I now know is CD. The vet doesn't think that it is a severe problem, but I will definitely be on the lookout for associated health problems in the future.

At any rate, you can see why I am wanting to do things the right way this time. If anyone can make recommendations for a breeder in our area or in surrounding states, I would appreciate it...and so would Miss Miley. Thanks for taking time to read this.

Most Sincerely,
Sandy


----------



## Lalla

I'm afraid I can't help you at all with suggestions of good breeders because I live in the UK, but I just wanted to say what a great job you seem to have done with Miley, and what a lucky little girl she is to have such loving owners. I think it's a great idea to get a companion for her. I got Cuba this summer, partly because I wanted my 6 (now nearly 7) year old Coton de Tulear to have company; I'd had two dogs but when my first one died, I simply couldn't bear, after a traumatic two years of nursing her (she died of a horrible, rarer than rare disease at the age of only 4) to think about getting another. After much research into breeds, I decided that a Havanese would be wonderful (I couldn't cope with another Coton, just sentimental reasons and the pain of Pamba's death), and have never looked back. It has been such a success. I wish, if anything, that I'd done it sooner. Tycho, my Coton, is a changed dog - he is far, far happier and more active, really enjoying tearing around, playing, RLHing and having a much, much better life. I'm sure on this forum there will be lots of help with finding good breeders, and look forward to hearing updates when you make progress!! Good luck.


----------



## MayBTheresHope

Thanks for the encouraging email, Lalla. I am heart broken to hear about the loss of your poor pup, but really glad to hear how happy your whole family has embraced your latest addition. Miley will most definitely love having a friend to play with. She loves to romp and zoom zoom, so I can just see her playing chase with another Hav. Wish us luck!


----------



## Lalla

MayBTheresHope said:


> Thanks for the encouraging email, Lalla. I am heart broken to hear about the loss of your poor pup, but really glad to hear how happy your whole family has embraced your latest addition. Miley will most definitely love having a friend to play with. She loves to romp and zoom zoom, so I can just see her playing chase with another Hav. Wish us luck!


It's so easy to be encouraging, MayBTheresHope, when you are so obviously going to be so good at having another dog, and it will make such a difference to Miley. And I think you should change your name to There'sDefinitelyHope!!! Keep us posted on progress, won't you? Very good luck, but you won't need luck with all the help you'll get here, I'm sure; there are lots of posts about breeders already, and I'm sure there'll be more. Proper homework is the key, I'm positive, and you are doing that already.


----------



## tra_po

Hi Sandy,

I love the little picture of your Miley. She's adorable. I understand your feelings completely. 

People are reticent to discuss breeders by name here (some breeders are members here - some have dogs from some discussed here, etc). But there are many posts on what to look for in a breeder and then you could follow check-lists and so forth to make sure you're doing all you can. Where do you live? (I'm sorry if you mentioned in the post; I don't see it for some reason this morning.) 

Welcome!
Traci


----------



## Lalla

tra_po said:


> ...People are reticent to discuss breeders by name here (some breeders are members here - some have dogs from some discussed here, etc). But there are many posts on what to look for in a breeder and then you could follow check-lists and so forth to make sure you're doing all you can. Where do you live? (I'm sorry if you mentioned in the post; I don't see it for some reason this morning.)
> Welcome!
> Traci


You are, of course, quite right, Traci, re reticence to name names. And that, anyway, what is important is to know what to look for in a breeder, about which there is much on this forum.


----------



## misstray

Usually the breed clubs are a good place to start:

http://www.southernmagnoliahavaneseclub.com/breeder-referral.html


----------



## Parrothedd

tra_po said:


> Hi Sandy,
> 
> I love the little picture of your Miley. She's adorable. I understand your feelings completely.
> 
> People are reticent to discuss breeders by name here (some breeders are members here - some have dogs from some discussed here, etc). But there are many posts on what to look for in a breeder and then you could follow check-lists and so forth to make sure you're doing all you can. Where do you live? (I'm sorry if you mentioned in the post; I don't see it for some reason this morning.)
> 
> Welcome!
> Traci


What a cute one you have? can I ask who your breeder was?


----------



## Lalla

MayBTheresHope said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am the very proud owner of one super sweet Havanese girl named Miley that turned a year old on Dec. 1st. Let me first just say that we absolutely love her to pieces. She is like a child to us. My husband was not sure about getting a dog when I brought up the subject, but after getting Miley, he completely changed his mind. It is almost disgusting the amount of coddling and pampering that he bestows upon her (and it is definitely reciprocated).  They truly love each other and I could not be more tickled.
> 
> Miley is great with the entire family, though (including my four year-old daughter and our two cats). She is so sweet and loving. We would like to adopt another Hav in the Spring or Summer. We are at work most of the day, and I hate that she is lonely during that time.
> 
> Miley tries to play with the cats without much success and I think that she would be a wonderful sister to a new canine friend. My daughter has an interactive play puppy that Miley licks and snuffles whenever she hears it making noises. It just melts my heart.
> 
> The reason for my post is due to learning the hard way about not buying a puppy from a reputable breeder. I really did not know any better when we adopted Miley. I didn't know there were puppy brokers. The ad that I responded to on Ebay Classifieds stated that she was from a loving home where she was kept indoors and that two families had bred their dogs and were working together to find them loving homes.
> 
> She was up to date on her shot record, but I didn't know about health testing. My parents bred Jack Russells once and I thought that all home adoptions would be similar to that. They were taken to the vet for check ups, given their innoculations, socialized in our home and went to good families that visited us on our farm before we decided whether or not that we would let them go to those families. In the case of Miley, I was too trusting.
> 
> Miley came to us at 12 weeks with Giardia. It was terrible and took us nearly 4 months to get rid of. Those first days together were very stressful and expensive with vet bill after vet bill. Now she HATES our vet. Besides thatn that, Miley is slightly bowlegged, which I now know is CD. The vet doesn't think that it is a severe problem, but I will definitely be on the lookout for associated health problems in the future.
> 
> At any rate, you can see why I am wanting to do things the right way this time. If anyone can make recommendations for a breeder in our area or in surrounding states, I would appreciate it...and so would Miss Miley. Thanks for taking time to read this.
> 
> Most Sincerely,
> Sandy


I just wondered whether there was any news on a companion for Miley? I've been away from the forum for a while, so might well have missed an update elsewhere on the site??


----------



## Parrothedd

Check out Pam & Tom King and Karen Collins of Heartsonghavanese Havanese. I learned a lot from their web site what to look for. I also spent time talking to them and when I decide what we are going to do, I will visit first. Sadly the Havanese breed is being abused by some. I think you will see the difference between breeders when you go to the websites and see where the pups are being raised and how. There is a list of questions on this site also.
Good luck!


----------



## Lalla

Long time no posts on this thread - any Miley's Companion news??!!
Lalla


----------



## krandall

Hi Lalla!!!


----------



## Lalla

krandall said:


> Hi Lalla!!!


Hi to you, Karen!! I know, I've been a rotten contributor!! I've missed my Forum friends,
Lalla xxx


----------



## krandall

Lalla said:


> Hi to you, Karen!! I know, I've been a rotten contributor!! I've missed my Forum friends,
> Lalla xxx


You're not rotten, just busy! I'm SURE of that!!!


----------

